# Found this on YouTube



## BenPeake (May 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I found a video of two of my engines being run on steam by a customer going by the alias, _ Oz Steam Demon_. Thanks Mr Oz Steam Demon for making the video. Hope this is a bit of fun for you all.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1lQNOhw7ao[/ame]

Thanks for watching,
Ben


----------



## SAM in LA (May 28, 2010)

Ben,

It must feel pretty good getting paid to build these little engines.

Good job.

SAM


----------



## max corrigan (May 28, 2010)

You built two good engines there Ben, great to see them running on steam as i have said before, it seems to give the engines another dimension
And the boiler layout he's got there looks fantastic, does your engines proud :bow:
Regards Max............


----------



## m_kilde (May 29, 2010)

Hi Ben

Congrats on the find.

I know the great joy when you find that some one else somewhere in the world has made a working engine from ones design, very good feeling it is


----------

